# Multi-story residential - basement to attic



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I've done two residential installs this week, both of which required data outlets on the forst and second floor. Quite a bit of time got eaten up by identifying a location where cables could be run from the basement to the attic (or first floor to the attic) and then getting the necessary holes in place to run the cables. Getting a hole in the bottom plate on the second floor and then through the top plate on the first floor was a PITA on both installs. One involved a flex bit that at first was flexed a bit too much and came out through the wall on the first floor, and later hit a nail resulting in my drill turning the shank into something resembling a cork screw. The other involved standard bits that were difficult or impossible to fit into the 12"x12" access hole (we cut into the drywall) once they were in the drill chuck.

My alternative on one of these was to install a second downspout next to an existing one, and run the cables outside through the new downspout from the basement into the attic through the soffit. Unfortunately, I didn't have my extension ladder, which in reality eliminated this as an alternative.

Any suggestions on how I can do this better, faster, or both?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A right angle drill with stubble Bosch Dare Devil bits works well thru 12x12 access holes.

In most houses you are able to find a chase from the attic to the basement. Plumbing vent stack, chimney, etc. Sometimes you can run the low voltage down into a bedroom closet and then into the floor. If you pull up some floorboards you can see the top plate of a wall underneath.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used a vent return


----------

